# This is my new cat Indie



## tweek (Jul 24, 2003)




----------



## tweek (Jul 24, 2003)




----------



## tweek (Jul 24, 2003)

This is my other cat, Tweek:


----------



## tweek (Jul 24, 2003)

Here are both of em:


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Hahahah they are SO cute! Indie is a cool name! My kitten lies that same way, on his back with his legs in the air on my legs! They are sweeties!!!! How old are they?


----------



## tweek (Jul 24, 2003)

Maleke said:


> Hahahah they are SO cute! Indie is a cool name! My kitten lies that same way, on his back with his legs in the air on my legs! They are sweeties!!!! How old are they?


Indie was born somewhere in February of this year and Tweek was born about a year before that. So, six months and a year and a half, respectively.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're adorable! It looks as if they're good friends, too!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Awww! They are very cute!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Those are so cute. I love the one with your kitty on her back! My cat does that too. It's adorable.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I love the one who looks like he's doing pilates or something.


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

tweek, did you get that kitten when your cat was an adult?! If so, HOW did you get them to like each other?!?! My adult cat, Sadie, is driving me crazy attacking my kitten, Misty! :shock:


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

HAHAHHAHAHAHA HB!!!! I was thinking the EXACT same thing!!!!!


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

AWEEEE!!! Cute


----------



## Kelly_ann (Aug 5, 2003)

Beautiful cat, nice coloring. Lovely pictures. Love to see more.


----------

